# Điều hòa nào tiết kiệm điện nhất? Mẹo dùng điều hòa tiết kiệm điện



## Điện máy Phúc Khánh (14/3/22)

*Điều hòa nào tiết kiệm điện nhất? Các mẹo sử dụng điều hòa tiết kiệm điện là những câu hỏi khiến rất nhiều khách hàng băn khoăn khi chọn mua máy điều hòa. Vậy hãy cùng các chuyên gia của Điện Máy Phúc Khánh tham khảo bài viết dưới đây để có câu trả lời nhé!* 
*Top 3 điều hòa tiết kiệm điện nhất hiện nay*
Danh sách *điều hòa nào tiết kiệm điện nhất* được tổng hợp dựa theo thông số kỹ thuật mà hãng các hãng cung cấp ( cập nhật vào ngày 14/03/2022 ). Danh sách có thể thay đổi mà không cần báo trước.
*Điều hòa Daikin inverter 1 chiều 9000BTU FTKB25WAVMV*
*Máy điều hòa Daikin 2022* *FTKB25WMVMV* sở hữu lớp vỏ ngoài màu trắng trang nhã, các đường nét được bo tròn đầy tinh tế chắc chắn sẽ góp phần làm nổi bật nên không gian nội thất của gia đình bạn.




Ống dẫn gas của máy được làm bằng đồng, cánh tản nhiệt được làm bằng nhôm giúp gia tăng khả năng trao đổi nhiệt. Giúp máy làm lạnh nhanh hơn và tiết kiệm điện hơn.
Công nghệ inverter giúp máy nén có thể tự động thay đổi tần số để phù hợp với nhiệt độ phòng. Nhờ vậy mà không những mang đến cho người dùng cảm giác mát lạnh thoải mái mà còn tiết kiệm điện năng tới 45% so với các dòng điều hòa thông thường.
*Điều hòa Panasonic inverter 12000BTU XPU12XKH-8*
*Điều hòa Panasonic 12000BTU XPU12XKH-8* sở hữu thiết kế hiện đại với gam màu trắng sang trọng hứa hẹn sẽ làm hài lòng bất kỳ vị gia chủ khó tính nào. Với công suất 12000BTU, chiếc máy điều hòa này sẽ là một sự lựa chọn lý tưởng cho các căn phòng có diện tích từ 15 – 20m2 như phòng ngủ, phòng làm việc…..




Máy được trang bị chế độ làm lạnh nhanh* i-AutoX* giúp máy nén đạt tần số tối đa ngay sau khi kích hoạt. Nhờ vậy sẽ giúp bạn nhanh chóng được đắm mình trong bầu không gian mát lạnh, có lợi cho sức khỏe.
Ngoài ra, máy còn được ứng dụng công nghệ trí tuệ nhân tạo *Eco tích hợp A.i* , kết hợp với công nghệ inverter giúp máy làm lạnh nhanh hơn 35% và tiết kiệm điện năng tới 65% so với các dòng điều hòa thông thường. Nhờ vậy mà sẽ giúp bạn tiết kiệm được kha khá chi phí hóa đơn tiền điện hàng tháng.
*Điều hòa 2 chiều LG nào tiết kiệm điện nhất B10API *
*Điều hòa 2 chiều LG B10API* là mode mới nhất được LG trình làng vào tháng 2/2022 vừa qua. Bên cạnh khả năng làm lạnh thông thường thì máy còn được tích hợp chế độ sưởi ấm vô cùng tiện lợi. Chính vì vậy mà máy rất được ưa chuộng sử dụng ở những nơi có khí hậu lạnh như các tỉnh miền Bắc nước ta.




Máy được tích hợp *công nghệ Dual inverter* với 2 mô tơ được đặt lệch pha và quay ngược chiều nhau. Nhờ vậy sẽ giúp giảm thiểu tiếng ồn trong quá trình vận hành, giúp nâng cao tuổi thọ của sản phẩm. Ngoài ra, công nghệ này cũng giúp máy tiết kiệm điện năng đến 70% so với các dòng điều hòa thông thường.
*Công nghệ ion* giúp loại bỏ các hạt bụi bẩn và vi khuẩn có trong không khí. Trả lại cho bạn và những người thân yêu bầu không khí trong lành, có lợi cho sức khỏe. Ngoài ra, bộ phát ion này còn giúp cân bằng độ ẩm trong phòng, giúp hạn chế hiện hiện tượng khô da, đau họng khi sử dụng.
*Mẹo dùng điều hòa nào tiết kiệm điện nhất hiện nay*
Ngoài việc sử dụng các dòng máy có công nghệ inverter để tiết kiệm điện năng thì cách sử dụng cũng vô cùng quan trọng. Sau đây, Điện Máy Phúc Khánh sẽ mách bạn một số mẹo sử dụng điều hòa tiết kiệm điện nhất:

Cài đặt nhiệt độ phù hợp từ 25 – 28 độ C ( chênh lệch không quá 10 độ C so với nhiệt độ bên ngoài  ).
Hạn chế tắt/ bật máy liên tục.
Sử dụng thêm quạt để bổ trợ cho máy điều hòa.
Lựa chọn máy có công suất phù hợp với diện tích phòng.
Đóng kín cửa phòng trong quá trình sử dụng.
Thường xuyên vệ sinh và bảo dưỡng máy điều hòa định kỳ.





Với những thông tin chia sẻ trên, hy vọng đã giúp quý khách trả lời được câu hỏi ” điều hòa nào tiết kiệm điện nhất hiện nay “. Nếu quý khách có nhu cầu tư vấn, hỗ trợ thêm thông tin vui lòng liên hệ:
*Công ty Phúc Khánh – Tổng đại lý điều hòa chính hãng, giá rẻ tại Hà Nội*
VPGD: Số 20 Phố Đình Quán, Bắc Từ Liêm, Hà Nội
Kho hàng: Ngã Tư Sơn Đồng, Hoài Đức, Hà Nội
Hotline: 0939.685.838/ 0904.755.838


----------

